# Another Red Flag for Law-Abiding Americans Who Own Guns



## VARNYARD (Jun 2, 2010)

Another Red Flag for Law-Abiding Americans Who Own Guns:

On May 20, 2010, Mexican President Felipe Calderon met with President Obama in Washington and a joint session of Congress. He criticized the United States for not banning so-called assault weapons. It is an outrage for him to try to interfere with the Second Amendment and the US Constitution. Since Calderon was elected president, 23,000 people have been killed. The problem is not guns. ItÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s the drug trade and corruption in his country. We will keep you posted. 

On Saturday, May 15, FloridaÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s pro-gun candidates attended Victor BeanÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s gun show in Orlando. Former speaker of the Florida House Marco Rubio who is running for US Senate made page 2 of the Orlando Sentinel with MarcoÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s picture and comments. Marco has attended gun shows in Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Tampa, and Orlando when he was Speaker to help elect pro-gun candidates. Marco has the endorsement from GOA. He is an NRA member, has an A rating with the NRA, and has a CWP. Check out his website at <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.marcorubio.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.marcorubio.com</a><!-- w -->. 

Attorney General Bill McCollum spent several hours in Orlando listening to the concerns of vendors and patrons. Bill has always been pro-Second Amendment especially in the US Congress. He also was in Fort Meyers at a gun show and wound up on the front page of the Tampa Tribune, Pasco section making it clear how he feels about the Second Amendment. 

Congressman Adam Putnam is always a regular at gun shows all over the state. His record in the Florida House and in the US Congress can be matched by no one. Senator Cary Baker has withdrawn from his race for Commissioner of Agriculture and endorsed Adam. Adam will do a great job as Agriculture Commissioner just as Charles Bronson has. Republicans have made it possible for concealed carry permit holders to carry in 35 states including Florida. Adam also has a concealed carry permit. Adam is currently introducing more pro-gun legislation in Congress at the time you read this. His office is located in Bartow, Polk County. 

Senate President Jeff Atwater is someone we own special thanks to. Senator Atwater has a CCW, attended gun shows in Tampa, Lakeland, and Orlando. Thank you, Senator Atwater, for not allowing the anti-gun bills introduced by Democrats to get out of committee. With people like Jeff in the Senate and Marco in the House, we had eight great years. JeffÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s office number is 850 487-5229. 

Pam Bondi has worked for the Hillsborough State AttorneyÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s office for 18 years. There, she was in the leadership. Among her many successfully prosecutions, two trials resulted in death sentences and two inmates currently on death row. She is a regular at the Tampa, Lakeland, and Orlando gun shows. She is currently waiting to receive her CCW. As the State Attorney for Hillsborough, she was in law enforcement and had a right to carry, especially when you put the most violent criminals away, she is a target. She will make a great attorney general. 

Look for this group to be at a gun show in the future. We will provide you with a list of all of your concealed states when we visit a gun show near you.

Bill Bunting Pasco Republican State Committeeman


----------



## Beazer (Aug 1, 2010)

I just came across this lol. I live in AZ I use to practically live on the border 3 months out of the year.... we definitely need assault weapons lol.


----------



## skippy (Aug 1, 2010)

just be glad you don't live in CA beazer, i can't even get an ar 15 without a bullet button :roll: 

or an sks, ak, or any other "assault" type firearm... not to mention the registration process :evil:


----------

